#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Τι σημαίνει ανακύκλωση Η/Υ

## Evan

Διαβάστε εδώ τι γίνεται με την ανακύκλωση των Η/Υ μας

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ με τον *kostas*.

----------


## Evan

ντάξει δεν είπαμε να μην ανακυκλώνεις απλά μην τους αλλάζεται σαν τα πουκάμισα

----------


## avgoust

Τα ίδια και χειρότερα γίνονται και πιο κοντά μας , στα περίχωρα της Νάπολης στην Ιταλία , όπου πάσης φύσεως απόβλητα τοξικά και μη αδειάζονται ανεξέλεγκτα.

----------


## DirectionLess

Όπως τα λες avgoust. Και είναι πραγματικά άθλια η εικόνα, ιδιαίτερα περνώντας από τα paesi vesuviani (όλα τα χωριά περιμετρικά του Βεζουβίου, Ercolano, Castellamare di Stabia και δε συμμαζεύεται).

----------


## Ubiquites

Εγώ προσπαθώ να κρατώ τον υπολογιστή όσο περισσότερο γίνεται, βασικά μέχρι να καεί.  :Χαρούμενος:  

Οπότε όταν πια πεθάνει στην κυριολεξία καλύτερα είναι να το ανακυκλώσουμε από το να υπάρχει σε αποθήκη ή δεν ξέρω εγώ που αλλού μπορεί κανείς να το ξεφορτωθεί.

----------

